

MIT reinvents the Post-It note... with Post-It notes - iamelgringo
http://www.engadget.com/2008/05/01/mit-reinvents-the-post-it-note-with-post-it-notes/

======
abless
Great idea. Simply great.

------
andreyf
If they replace the reader with good computer vision technology which scans
documents from cameras watching your desk, this could go really far...

------
truebosko
I don't ever see this coming to fruit but I LOVED the idea, wow. If the
attachment/reader was wireless I would so use it, just to have :)

------
ovi256
Beethoven's 3rd Symphony was a nice touch.

As for the idea... nah, not really, as long as it needs the attached reader
etc.

------
mde
I hope MIT's next innovation will be getting the prototypical engineer's
handwriting OCR'd.

------
goofygrin
hmm... a $0.0000001 postit note now costs $0.025. I'm sure businesses will be
all over it <where's my roll-eyes emoticon?)

This is just another case of solving a problem that doesn't need solving. If
it wasn't MIT this would be on a late night infomercial.

